# ظاهرة الكرونا



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (23 مايو 2010)

اليكم اخواني هذا الكتاب ... اتمي الاستفادة


----------



## andaziar_85 (26 مايو 2010)

where is the book ?


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

ملف جميل جزيت خيراا


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

هل يوجد عن الميكرو كنوترولر


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

سبحاان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

وين الشباب


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

ما في رد على االكنترولر


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

لا االه الا الله


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

هل البي ال سي غالية


----------



## abu-obidah (27 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله 
والحمدلله 
والله اكبر


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (29 مايو 2010)

abu-obidah قال:


> هل يوجد عن الميكرو كنوترولر


هنالك كتب كثيرة عن المايكرو كنترول في هذا القسم اعد البحث وهو متوفر بي كثرة


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (29 مايو 2010)

مكشوور يا شباب علي المرور


----------

